# Books not syncing to Fire from Kindles!



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

My books stopped syncing from my kindle to my Fire. What should I do?


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

My Amazon WiFi problems of last night were gone this morning.  Check to make sure you're "connected" on both devices.  

Grrrrrrrrrrrr.  Gotta HATE electronic gadgets when they don't behave properly!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Be sure wireless is on and you're connected on each device. Do a sync on each device. Then do the first one again.

If the books still aren't synced on the Fire, try the steps in this FAQ post: 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,91485.msg1527766.html#msg1527766

You may lose your font and style settings but it triggers the Fire to go back and re-retrieve everything . . . almost like it was brand new but without wiping the whole thing.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks For the help, Ann. I always keep the wifi on the newest kindles & the Fire. I always click on the sync icon on the Fire, but i don't always click on the check & sync button on the newer kindles, because usually it syncs right up to the correct page. I am going to try syncing on my kindle & then check the Fire right after. See if that works. Hopefully, that will work, so I don't have to do your other suggestion.


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

Toby said:


> My books stopped syncing from my kindle to my Fire. What should I do?


Are these books you bought from Amazon or books you mailed as personal docs?

Carol


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes, it's been a bad computer week. Now that I fixed the urgent stuff, I will concentrate more on the book syncing. So far, I have not fixed this problem. I will keep trying different things.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I fixed this. Syncing back & forth did not work. I then rebooted the Fire. It worked! Hurray!


----------

